# door adjustment



## mikey9743 (Feb 20, 2011)

looking for ideas for 2 days i have been fighting the drivers door on my 66 gto all gaps are good but door is 3/16 higher then front fender passenger worked out perfect


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Typically you set the door gaps against the quarter door jam and the top of the rocker, then you adjust the front fender to match the gap and height of the door. Sounds like you need a 3/16 spacer between the top of the fender and the firewall. How are the gaps on the hood?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What 05 said. You adjust the door to the quarter, which is fixed. Then you adjust the fender to the door, if needed. A small shim under the top rear fender bolt is all that's usually needed, and usually is there from the factory.


----------

